# Black and White but not a panda



## garethsmum (Mar 4, 2013)

Meet "Daisy" Isn't she a cutie I found a magazine I bought 22 years ago and there she was begging for me to knit her. One of the biggest toys I have ever knitted


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

How adorable....


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

Daisey is wonderful. I love her eyelashes.


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Could you tell us the name of the magazine? Knowing us knitters, we just may have that magazine. Would love to make her. My Grandmother's name was " Daisy".


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

very cute


----------



## Yaya579 (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh wow, she's sooooo very cute!


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh my what a cutee thanks for sharing ,any pattern available :thumbup: Anita


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

How wonderful!! So expressive!!!


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

love her


----------



## jeannemarie (Oct 3, 2011)

That is so cute. You did a wonderful job on her. Looks like she is ready to moo....


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Just gorgeous, love her to bits.


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Wow - Daisy is stunning - would also like to know what magazine you found her in ;-)


----------



## sheila kay (Jan 2, 2013)

oh I just love her she is wonderful. Any chance of letting us know the mag. to try for the pattern please

Sheila


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

A work of Art!!!!


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

Juneperk said:


> Could you tell us the name of the magazine? Knowing us knitters, we just may have that magazine. Would love to make her. My Grandmother's name was " Daisy".


Love her. My mum's name was Daisy and two granddaughters have it as a second name


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Daisy is wonderful ~ you've done a brilliant job!!
I've never seen such an adorable pattern   :thumbup: 
Would also love to know which magazine the pattern is from ( or even the designer :thumbup: )


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Daisy is beautiful. Your work is perfect ....thank you for sharing. Sure hope you'll post where to find the pattern.


----------



## vegasmeme (Dec 10, 2011)

Love your Daisy! Wonderful job and love her eyelashes also.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Daisy made me smile. She's gorgeous! Love the little touches like the bells and the eyelashes! Well done!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is adorable.....


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh my goodness,
She is the sweetest thing i have seen in a long time.
I love her eyes
Well done, please feel my hand patting you on the back for a job very well done


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

She's lovely, I love her 'chubby' cheeks, good work


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very sweet, nicely done.


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

oh my word, this is so cute, can you tell me where the pattern came from


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

That is AWESOME!! So cute  You did a beautiful job!!


----------



## mamarose22 (Mar 1, 2013)

She's so beautiful. I have a friend who collects cows. She would love this,


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

I love her too!!
You did a stellar job&#10024;


----------



## faleiry (Jan 25, 2012)

She is so cute. love the eyelashes. Lovely work.


----------



## Rosieredhair (Apr 27, 2013)

She's gorgeous. Beautifully made.


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

She's just wonderful!

You did a terrific job on this. Think she may be the cutest knit cow I have ever seen.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Daisy is adorable.


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Daisey is so cute!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh what a wonderful bull!! Your work is beautiful, so neat and perfect!


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Daisy is gorgeous. I love everything about her.


----------



## Nanna B (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow! she is wonderful


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

That is just totally adorable. Can you tell me what magazine and what dates? I might have that and I would love to make one of these!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> That is just totally adorable. Can you tell me what magazine and what dates? I might have that and I would love to make one of these!


 I too hope she tells us. Everyone, keep an eye out and tell us. If it's over 22 yrs, it's not copy righted anymore, is it?


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

OH SO LOVE! What a beauty!


----------



## garethsmum (Mar 4, 2013)

The magazine is called Trend Knitting SANDRA Special Issue Kiddy Fashion No 3/91 It looks as if it was sold in different countries and was published in 1991 Hope that this helps. x x x x


----------



## Whitwillhands (Feb 12, 2012)

She is beautiful. Love the way you have done her facial features. A job well done


----------



## Kiwiknitter (Aug 27, 2011)

Amazing if anyone could share the pattern I would really appreciate a copy


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes, SHE is adorable Such a girly cow. lol


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Daisy is indeed beautiful,i love the buttons down the seam,beautiful cow,beautiful work.


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

She is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Barbara O (Jul 3, 2011)

she is beautifully knitted


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

Daisy is adorable.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

she is just so adorable!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Stunning work,beautiful detail.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

What an adorable expression on that face!


----------



## robngail (Mar 24, 2012)

great knitting! She makes me smile!


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Great work! I love your cow or bull.


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

Holy cow! ;-)


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

what a love!!! so cute!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Daisy is adorable.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

She is wonderful!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Beautiful even knitting .


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

She is fab!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

knittingnut214 said:


> How adorable....


No, it's cow adorable! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## neetuhora (May 19, 2012)

It is just awesome....... Can u share the pattern


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

She's so cute!!


----------



## his_rascal (Nov 26, 2011)

She is just darling! :thumbup:


----------



## bonn13 (Mar 13, 2013)

She's a beauty


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

Adorable - terrific work


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

THis is so cute.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

She looks darling! I thought I remembered a Daisey the cow in milk commercials from the 50s but hubby says it was Elsie for the Borden Company. Does anyone else remember a black and white cow in older commercials?


----------



## Tracieo (Apr 15, 2013)

My MIL collects cows. She is lovely. Can you share the pattern please


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

Very cute. I love the bells


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> She looks darling! I thought I remembered a Daisey the cow in milk commercials from the 50s but hubby says it was Elsie for the Borden Company. Does anyone else remember a black and white cow in older commercials?


I think hubby is right, it was Elsie the cow for the Borden company. That was what I thought of when I saw the picture of her cow posted.


----------



## pinecastle sharon (Oct 14, 2011)

Love it! So fun


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow! Perfect work.


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

Ooooh!!! I have several members of the family (adult) who are 'cow-mad' and love Anything to do with cows! If one of them got hold of the pattern, I'd be pretty busy


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

WICKED CUTE!!! Coming from a long line of farmers...she is a REAL HIT!!! HUGS...GG


----------



## srs (Apr 10, 2011)

What wonderful work ...Daisy is adorable.


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

Would love the pattern if anyone has a copy and will PM me -always supposing that it is 'out of copyright'.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

LOVE!!!! So sweet....great job..


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jean-bordergirl (Feb 24, 2013)

would like to find the pattern. Have a granddaughter who loves b/w cows. She has several live ones and a ton of stuffed ones. Have never made a stuffed animal but this one is cool.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

"Adorable"...


----------



## loulou (May 17, 2011)

She is cute! That is the cutest toy I have seen made,besides the floppy ear rabbit.


----------



## roxiannalouisa (Feb 23, 2011)

She is just darling, what a cute expression!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow, she's cute


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow, wonderful work! Just love her!


----------



## Tina Brydon (Aug 27, 2012)

Fantastic would love the pattern to knit daisy for my GD. Great work.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## Gingir (Nov 20, 2011)

How adorable is this!!!


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Fabulous. Beautiful work!


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

Adorable little cow! You did such a beautiful job. An absolute work of art.


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Daisy is so adorable! What a personality and beautifully made.


----------



## simbaroo27 (Jan 23, 2012)

She is adorable! Great job!!!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

She is sooooo adorable.


----------



## catlover (Mar 20, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## Devora (Dec 1, 2012)

I would love to find a copy of the pattern, I love cows and make knitted toys so this would be perfect. Do you think there would be any chance of getting it?


----------



## lambchop7262 (Mar 6, 2013)

i think that's the cutest toy i've ever seen!


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

She is the most beautiful little cow I have ever seen. I might have to become a vegetarian.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

very cute! well done.


----------



## dludlow (Mar 9, 2011)

awesome!!!


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Love her she is great


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

She's adorable!


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> I think hubby is right, it was Elsie the cow for the Borden company. That was what I thought of when I saw the picture of her cow posted.


I don't remember a black and white cow, but I remember Elsie being a brown cow, she is still on some Borden labels. Maybe she is just one of the California cows that live in your house. :lol:


----------



## maoadams (Feb 19, 2013)

kathiebee said:


> I don't remember a black and white cow, but I remember Elsie being a brown cow, she is still on some Borden labels. Maybe she is just one of the California cows that live in your house. :lol:


Excuse me? You have a California cow living in your house?


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

What a cutie!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

OMG! She is just precious.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Perfectly adorable!!!


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

maoadams said:


> Excuse me? You have a California cow living in your house?


 :lol: No, that is on the commercials, you know the cow singing in the shower, etc.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I love her!!


----------



## maoadams (Feb 19, 2013)

kathiebee said:


> :lol: No, that is on the commercials, you know the cow singing in the shower, etc.


Oh. Whew! Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## monajean (Oct 29, 2011)

She is irresistable!


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

very cute


----------



## Nanswa (Jul 20, 2011)

Gorgeous! Your knitting is outstanding.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

How absolutely sweet!! Nice job!!


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

What a great job!


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

garethsmum said:


> Meet "Daisy" Isn't she a cutie I found a magazine I bought 22 years ago and there she was begging for me to knit her. One of the biggest toys I have ever knitted


Just adorable!!!!!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Mooo velous!


----------



## Cheryllum (Mar 26, 2011)

Could you please share your pattern with me?


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Would some one share the pattern? Please and Thank you . :thumbup: Anita


----------



## LCF (Mar 9, 2013)

How cute!


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

So, so cute. It is the first time I see a animal that I would like to do... if ever the pattern is available..


----------



## garethsmum (Mar 4, 2013)

I am looking into copyright on the pattern and its very complicated I am thinking of getting in touch with the magazine if its still in existence. I will get back to you all when I have done a bit of research I just don't want to fall foul of the copyright police whoever they may be.


----------



## katkarma (Apr 20, 2011)

What is the name of the creator of the pattern and the exact name of the pattern???? I searched on the magazine but the only thing that came up was an Austrialian site and no mention of patterns. Maybe we could do a search on the person who wrote it or the name of pattern and find it!!!! I also would LOVE to have a copy of it!!!!!

Noreen


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I would like to have the pattern too, so very adorable and you did a beautiful job of knitting and finishing.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

OMG she is awesome...


----------



## garethsmum (Mar 4, 2013)

I have got in touch with the owners of the magazine re copyright and will let everyone know when I get the answer Hope that its not to long Just be patient ladies and I hope that they come up with the answer There is no name on the pattern regarding who compiled it and the page heading is "Daisy the Cow"so not much information at all


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

kathiebee said:


> I don't remember a black and white cow, but I remember Elsie being a brown cow, she is still on some Borden labels. Maybe she is just one of the California cows that live in your house. :lol:


Hi Kathiebee, we have a lot of black and white cows here in CA. When I lived in Ohio, I won "Elsie", I don't even remember entering a Borden contest!
I'll never forget my milkman walking toward my house with Elsie in his hand, smiling like crazy. I don't know what happened to her, I wish I still had her. NOT prettier than Garethsmum's little Daisy!


----------



## EFerg (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow, she's great.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

That is fantastic


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

I love her!


----------



## trace (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh wow how gorgeous


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow - she is adorable. You did a wonderful job.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Awww... so cuddly! I love the little buttons on her front side!


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

Daisy is very very cute. She looks so friendly!


----------



## kdamato55 (Apr 13, 2011)

This is absolutely precious. Is the pattern available anywhere else? I live in Texas so that would be ideal!


----------



## byrdgirl (Feb 6, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Holy "cow" - she is a delight.


----------



## Irene McClintock (Dec 4, 2012)

Daisy is really beautiful and would brighten anyone's day would love the pattern.
Irene


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

OMG how cute is that!! I want one lol


----------



## Shelly51 (Dec 29, 2012)

She is wonderful!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Love those eyelashes.......how cute!!


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

She is fantastic,i am like all the rest and would love the pattern ,if you find out that you are not breaking the copy right.
All the best Jane xx


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

bevmckay said:


> Daisey is wonderful. I love her eyelashes.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CMCray (Mar 2, 2012)

She is so.................. adorable!!! And as usual knitting is superb!


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh my mother would love one.. what pattern did you use?


----------



## Shaestr (Feb 7, 2011)

That is so cute! I love it!


----------



## sbarrette (Dec 10, 2012)

That is so good


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

Just soo lovely, such a cute face, lovely neat work


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

Really cute. Reminds me of a stuffed toy I had when I was young. Great job!


----------



## pattisark (Feb 4, 2011)

way tooo cute


----------



## Di19 (Mar 2, 2013)

She is absolutely adorable...I love holsteins!


----------



## Barons daughter (May 17, 2011)

hahaha I LOVE this toy..Exquisite work/detailing


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You did a great job and isn't wonderful that we keep the old magazines to look through them years later? Kind of looking up old friends.

Please let us all know the details of the pattern so we can all reminisce...


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Cute!!


----------



## katy (Jan 23, 2011)

As a Holstein cow dairy farm, I would also love the pattern for both myself and my daughter in law who collects Holsteins. Looking forward to hearing the outcome on the copyright of the pattern


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

So precious, great job of knitting.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Adorable old patterns never go out of use


----------



## aussiefletch49 (Jan 3, 2013)

I love her. I have a collection of over 100 sheep toys and ornaments and 1 cow who looks like her. Very well knitted .


----------



## jwolf (Nov 29, 2011)

Adorable!!!


----------



## HCAcres (Jan 24, 2013)

WOW! So cute!!! Not a cow fan but that is adorable.


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

So sweet!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## Knit Girl (May 21, 2011)

So Cute!! :lol:


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

What a cutie!


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Really cute, you did a beautiful job.


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

I love Daisy! She is the cutest cow I've ever seen. I like real cows too. They are all beautiful!


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

she is so sweet


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

I have to comment again, I can't get her little face out of my mind, I have to keep checking to make sure I didn't dream her.


----------



## toodlebugs (Dec 14, 2012)

That is the very best knitted " friend" I have ever seen.


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

Shes sooooo cute.


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

throw my name in the pile... would love to have this pattern if it becomes available. cutest little cow i've ever seen!

jan


----------



## laceylinda (Aug 17, 2012)

Wow!! What a cutie - love those eyelashes. I'd also like the pattern please if possible. DH loves cows - I could knit her for him.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

How big is she? Have you checked the copy right laws because of the age of the pattern? She has a lot of admirers. PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

She is lovely. It's nice to see something a bit different.


----------



## garethsmum (Mar 4, 2013)

I have E mailed the publishers of the magazine and I am waiting for their reply Will update when I have an answer from them x x
Daisy is about 35 cms tall


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

garethsmum said:


> I have E mailed the publishers of the magazine and I am waiting for their reply Will update when I have an answer from them x x
> Daisy is about 35 cms tall


Thank you so much, garethsmum.


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

Add me to the pattern list also please


----------



## maoadams (Feb 19, 2013)

I would love to make a bunch of these for Child Services. I think a happy cow like Daisy would help cheer the kids up during a rough time in their lives.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Daisy is absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## Di19 (Mar 2, 2013)

Add me to the list as well...she is so adorable...


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

So cutr


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Very cute!


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Me too..


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

Add me to the list, please.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

She is SO cute!


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Daisy is just beautiful, you did a great job. I'm hoping you are able to share the pattern. But Elsie was definitely brown. I grew up in Toledo Ohio and still remember the huge "Elsie" above the Borden factory. We passed it every time we went to visit my favorite Aunt and Uncle.


----------



## Billykins (Jun 6, 2012)

Just love your Daisy, she is beautifully knittied add me to your list please, thank you Betty


----------



## Chrissy107 (Apr 27, 2013)

Yes please. She is beautiful. I used to be a dairy farmer and adore cows


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I love Holsteins in general and Daily in particular!! Adorable!


----------



## mum41 (Jul 26, 2011)

oh so cute. I want one


----------



## kentish lady (Jun 10, 2011)

very cute just love the eye lashes


----------



## italiangal50 (Dec 3, 2012)

really fantastic work...sure hope you have luck w/ the pattern....my granddaughter would love it


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

garethsmum said:


> Meet "Daisy" Isn't she a cutie I found a magazine I bought 22 years ago and there she was begging for me to knit her. One of the biggest toys I have ever knitted


So cute.


----------



## clickyoursticks (Jan 31, 2013)

I would like the pattern also. Please add me to your list. Thank you in advance.


----------



## HCAcres (Jan 24, 2013)

I searched for that pattern online and have had no luck. If anyone does find something that is sharable, please post it or a link. So adorable! Such expression you've been able to capture with the face and eyes.


----------



## kiwi girl (Jun 19, 2012)

I too would love the pattern , she is so cute and you do such wonderful work.


----------



## Knit Girl (May 21, 2011)

Please add me to the list for the cute pattern. Thank you


----------



## garethsmum (Mar 4, 2013)

I am still waiting for a reply from the publishers of the magazine I hope that they say I can share the pattern If I don't get a reply it will leave me in a puzzle.as to whether I can share the pattern or not Do I go ahead or not. Some advice please ladies !!!!!


----------



## Billykins (Jun 6, 2012)

Am not quite sure how long copyright lasts but if your magazine is 22 years old, the pattern itself could be older and if they cannot be bothered to reply I cannot see that there is a problem but that is o ly my opinion. Betty


----------



## garethsmum (Mar 4, 2013)

Anything created since 1989, whether published or not, with or without notice, is covered by copyright for the life of the author plus 70 years. Too many years to wait for these to pass into the public domain. Respect the copyright and contact the publisher/designer if you want to use them commercially or copy them. To do otherwise is illegal and would result in copyright infringement.

The magazine was printed in 1991.

Have just read this on a web site so I will wait for a reply a little longer Get back to you all as soon as I hear from them


----------



## Thatbella (Jan 9, 2013)

OMG that is one of the cutest heads on knitted toy I have ever seen.

Very nicely done.


----------



## Thatbella (Jan 9, 2013)

I thought there was no copyright breach if no financial gain was made.

If you are not selling the pattern wouldn't it be the same as lots of us picking up the same magazine in say, a doctor's office and reading the same pattern?


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

I would love this pattern - have checked everywhere I can think of and it is nowhere to be found for sale - bummer


----------



## knitwit29 (Feb 2, 2011)

Just adorable...great work...ohhhh would love the pattern too...are you sharing the pattern?


----------



## laceylinda (Aug 17, 2012)

I've bought a number of patterns on ebay which are photocopies of the originals. I'm always pleased to get the pattern I want so I don't mind if it's a copy but I've often wondered whether copyright was being breached. A few buyers on ebay have given feedback questioning whether this was the case. Seems strange that ebay hasn't picked up on it if it's illegal but I would imagine it is and there is no doubt that some people are making a lot of money selling those copies. I suppose it's possible they've asked permission from the publisher to sell copies.


----------



## Billykins (Jun 6, 2012)

I too have photographed patterns but have never charged for them. I have always presumed that as they are old copy right has run out, maybe I'm wrong but it's too late to worry. Betty.


----------



## laceylinda (Aug 17, 2012)

I think it's okay if you just give them away. Sometimes our craft shop will give a photocopied pattern from a magazine free if you buy the wool to make it.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

love it well knitted


----------



## sheila kay (Jan 2, 2013)

I feel sure that as it was published in a magazine for people so see, read, use and copy any copyright issues would long be out of date. The pattern must have been copied/shared 1000's of times.

Sheila


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

sheila kay said:


> I feel sure that as it was published in a magazine for people so see, read, use and copy any copyright issues would long be out of date. The pattern must have been copied/shared 1000's of times.
> 
> Sheila


I alwys think along these lines.


----------



## Nanna B (Jan 26, 2013)

If you get a reply and can share would you please add me to the list


----------



## garethsmum (Mar 4, 2013)

I have posted a link to my blog so the pattern can be downloaded from there but I will be deleting it on Wednesday Thought that it was an easy way for anyone who wanted the pattern


----------



## Kiwiknitter (Aug 27, 2011)

Thankyou very kind of you to go to that trouble.


----------



## patchz (Apr 4, 2012)

thank you so much


----------



## Nanna B (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## spinglow59 (Nov 21, 2011)

Does anyone know how I can enlarge the instructions please


----------



## kdamato55 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you so much.


----------



## garethsmum (Mar 4, 2013)

Double left click and then click save the image from the drop down menu


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

How generous of you, and such wonderful things on your blog. Thank you so much.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

garethsmum said:


> I have posted a link to my blog so the pattern can be downloaded from there but I will be deleting it on Wednesday Thought that it was an easy way for anyone who wanted the pattern


The items on your blog are drop dead gorgeous - what a talent you have. Unfortunately when I save then try to print the jpeg it is all blurring thanks so much for trying.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you so much for Daisy Cow. I printed it off and hope to make one, one day. Enjoyed looking at your blog. What talent you have,, cards and all. What a nice family you have.


----------



## laceylinda (Aug 17, 2012)

Many thanks. Hope my Daisy will turn out as well as yours. Lovely family and interesting blog.


----------



## Chrissy107 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you so much. I have just downloaded it


----------



## Irene McClintock (Dec 4, 2012)

garethsmum said:


> I have posted a link to my blog so the pattern can be downloaded from there but I will be deleting it on Wednesday Thought that it was an easy way for anyone who wanted the pattern


How do I get to your blog and open it as I have not done it before thanks. Irene


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Irene McClintock said:


> How do I get to your blog and open it as I have not done it before thanks. Irene


Click onto her name to the left and at the bottom is her blog.


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Noreen so is mine 
Anita


----------



## spinglow59 (Nov 21, 2011)

when i double left click and save the image from the drop down and go to print the pattern I only get half the pattern Is there a pdf download version


----------



## katkarma (Apr 20, 2011)

I had to save it as a .jpg file, then call it up in my photo program, turn it sideways (landscape) and print it out that way to get the very bottom of the pic!! You may even have to cut it in two pieces by cropping and then print out each piece....I thought about doing this too!

Noreen


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

Well I played around and finally got mine to print out so I could read it all.  I right clicked and from the drop down menu selected copy image, opened word and hit paste, then did the same for the other two images. Print is small as are the graphs but totally legible  I can email to anyone either as a pdf or word file  my email is [email protected]


----------



## Knit Girl (May 21, 2011)

I am sorry but can not get the pattern, please help!


----------



## knitwit29 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you...! Very kind...!!!


----------



## Di19 (Mar 2, 2013)

Maureen...I just went on your blog and had a look at some of your work...very nice and very talented! Your Daisy is much cuter then the magazine one, lol!

Beautiful, beautiful cards..I love them


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Billykins said:


> Yes please, could you send me a copy, my e mail address is [email protected] Thank you Betty.


Could you send me a copy too..... I am working on that for the last 45 mn and can't get it right. Thank you. 
My e-mail address: [email protected]


----------



## HCAcres (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing. I love this character and you show such talent with your other creations. The pattern, unfortuantely for me, is so small and when I try to enlarge, the instructions and graphs are no longer readable. Thanks for trying.


----------



## HCAcres (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey, found that to click on the image, it opened in another screen that I could capture in a legible copy. Thank you again.


----------



## garethsmum (Mar 4, 2013)

If anyone is finding it difficult to get the pattern please E mail me at [email protected] and I will send you the PDF I couldn't find a way to put it on the forum


----------



## dludlow (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you very much for sharing. Everybody I show the pattern to wants one. You do really great work!
Donna


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

The cutest toy I've seen!


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

He's gorgeous


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

She is adorable! I luv her!


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Daisy is so cute your knitting is beautiful


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

its just perfect what a talented person you are!


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

Your work is just beautiful, congratulations.


----------



## RubyH23 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

